# Elmer's ProBond Advanced, another great product from a trusted name



## Dal300

Thanks for the review.


----------



## wormil

Good review. I bought Elmer's wood glue last time, because I hate the Titebond caps, and really like it. It grabs fast and holds wood as well as any other yellow glue I've used and the cap isn't annoying.


----------



## Dusty56

funny that it can bond wood to metal , but not so much wood to wood. 5 stars worthy ?

Beautiful looking knife though : )


----------



## dj1096

Thank you Dusty.

I also thought it is odd that it did not do well with gluing wood to wood as well. That alone made me wonder how could it bond wood to metal? However I could feel its bond within the few seconds you are instructed to hold it before clamping.
I gave it a 5 star because it does not claim to be great at wood to wood. Its main purpose is multi-surface gluing and it did great job there.

This is my first review of anything anywhere. Funny that I posted more info here then on the testers site. Seemed like reviews here are read and we interact more here. That is why I really do love that I found Lumberjocks!!


----------



## Tennessee

Interesting. I often have to glue multi surfaces, and have been using industrial epoxy for years. I might just give this a try. Did you try to break the bond? If so, did it break the wood or the bond?


----------



## dj1096

Tennessee, you raised an important question. No I had not tried to break the bond. However I went back and did just that after your post. I used 1/2" wide square stainless steel and glued to it Douglas Fir, Walnut, Poplar, Cocobolo. All took considerable effort ( I wish I had a way to measure how many pounds per square inch it took). It did seem that the harder the wood, the easier to break the bond. With all of the hardwood test the glue broke first with the exception of the poplar in which most of the wood came off but a decent splinter remained. The douglas fir held tight and the wood broke first. I had to sand down the rest of the fir to clean the steel.


----------

